# 2018 Shoalwater 23 Cat w/ 300hp G2



## WaypointCC (Oct 22, 2012)

AVAILABLE NOW IN CORPUS CHRISTI TX
2018 SHOALWATER 23 CAT POWERED BY A 300HP EVINRUDE G2. Loaded with options including a bubble console on a raised platform with cushioned seat and live well, hydraulic jack plate w/ blinker trim, stainless steel prop, bucket seats, powder coated aluminum, 61gal infloor fuel cell, removable rear bench seat, dual 10ft Power Pole Blades, transom live well, Minn Kota 36v Ipilot, hybrid cap w/ fiberglass lids, Wetsounds stereo w/ Sub and speakers, glove box, 20" LED light bar, hydraulic steering and tilt helm, Lenco Trim tabs w/ LED indicator, blacked out aluminum trailer w/ aluminum wheels and spare tire. 576hrs w/ coverage until 3-11-23 $59,995 plus ttl
Visit www.waypointmarine.com for more details and pics. Call today 361-651-2628
Boats FOR fishermen, BY fishermen!


----------

